

Starcraft 2 Anti-Debugging [2010] - emillon
http://www.bhfiles.com/files/StarCraft%20II/Wings%20of%20Liberty%20(Beta)/0x1337.org%20-%20SCII%20Anti-Debug.htm

======
th0br0
You should add [2010] to that.

~~~
tmikaeld
And that such behavior it's detected and will ban you from battle.net.

